# Part identification



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dcb_minded said:


> Any help on a part number or identification? It's a 12v commercial fixture similar to a track light where these snap in to springs (similar to a glass fuse holder) then a gu5.3 plugs into this base... Any info would be awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


A few more angles of that might help.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

The boss has it, I snapped that one as I took it out... I'll get some more tomorrow if I see him

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------

